# Volunteers Needed for USRA Championships



## 23.freespirit (Nov 25, 2013)

Looking for volunteers to help put on this year's R6 National Rafting Championships! The Championships will be held during FIBArk, June 16th, 17th, & 18th. FIBArk has a great music line up and fun events like the Hooligan costume race. Visit Invitation — VolunteerSpot to sign up or call Eva Lambert for more information 970-281-2046.


----------

